# mill lathe and shed (in progress)



## slaurenson

Hi folks, 

been a while since I posted but we moved house last year so I have been busy setting up the shed again 12mX12m I just bought my mill last weekend and still haven't had a chance to make any chips.

I bought a (semi) nice vice for it, some parallels and a clamping set, I also just ordered both MT3 ER32 and ER16 chucks. 

cheers
Scott.


----------



## bazmak

Hi very nice shed.See you have a Myford lathe,i have had about 6 in my time
they are a nice lathe.Also see you have the belt linisher.Just posted a short thread on mods. Under Bazmak Diaries.Regards


----------



## ShopShoe

Nice.......

I think you will get over the time it took to set it up well before you get to work.

Looking forward to seeing how this progresses. Please post lots of pictures.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Twizseven

Looks like you have lots of space to fill.

What model is the mill.  It looks identical to my Chester SuperLux but with a different power control panel.

Colin


----------



## slaurenson

Hi folks,

Yes lots and lots of planning and benches to build.. Will post some more soon.. 

The mill is a Hafco HM-48 but I think they just re badge them as seen fit, I bought from machinery house in NZ. The reason I went with this was it came with the stand, coolant and cross feed on the x-axis but I am still learning how to use it. 

The lathe is a super 7 which is a good size for me, I am in the midst of a small single cylinder steam engine build, this has come to a halt until the shed is finished.

I also volunteer on an old steam tug so the larger mill is handy for jobs on that. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Cogsy

I hope your mill is better than mine. I have the HM45 and it looks very similar, but the more I use it the more I dislike it. Wobbly quill and unreliable Z feed are the main problems I'm having. It is a 2009 vintage though so hopefully they make them a bit better now.


----------



## Herbiev

Great shop. I've seen factories smaller than this :hDe:


----------



## Woodster

Herbiev said:


> Great shop. I've seen factories smaller than this :hDe:



And i've worked in a few!


----------



## slaurenson

Heh! the shed is pretty much the sole reason we bought the property, in fact the house was just a bonus!!  

I am building benches at the moment, then hopefully I can get all my packed away tools back up on the walls. I will post pictures of progress soon.

re: the mill, I suppose time will tell on the accuracy, I was offered an Argo 4VS Knee mill for $7k but unfortunatley that was to much to invest in a hobby..


----------



## slaurenson

Hi Folks, 

couple more pictures of my benches, I am now working on making the drawers (all 30 of them!!) and then the tool boards,power and air lines need to be installed. watch this space


----------



## Wizard69

slaurenson said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> couple more pictures of my benches, I am now working on making the drawers (all 30 of them!!) and then the tool boards,power and air lines need to be installed. watch this space




Nice work but I'm bothered by what looks like a lack of insulation in those walls.  Even a little bit goes a long ways to stabilizing the atmosphere in the shop and can help hold off weathering of the machines.


----------



## tornitore45

Claaaaaassy!


----------



## slaurenson

Wizard69 - you have hit the nail on the head! I have huge issues with condensation in the winter time, the tool boards are only sitting there as part of my planning phase but I am thinking about lining behind the walls with insulation, also looking to install a whirly vent in the roof and a fan of some sorts to help circulate the air. (the roof is insulated already) 

not easy to see but the entire workshop machine area is sitting below a mezzanine floor so I have been trying to figure out how I can isolate that area and keep the air moving and warm.. the summer time I dont have any problems.


----------



## slaurenson

Hi all, time for a quick update of photos.. it's taking me a while to build with everything else going on around me! Enjoy


----------



## Herbiev

A five star man cave


----------



## barnesrickw

Too organized for me to feel comfortable.  Way too nice.


----------



## cwelkie

beautiful!
mine looked nice too ... once upon a time 
Well done!


----------



## slaurenson

Yep I can't see it staying so clean for long! its great to finally get all my tools out of boxes and back in drawers and toolboards where I can find them, makes life alot easier. 
now back to building my steam engine I have been procastinating on.. it's amazing when people learn you have a lathe or mill; the amount of work that starts heading your way!!


----------

